# Gutes Lan Rennspiel?!



## Pommes Schwarz Gelb (5. September 2010)

Hi,
ich suche ein Rennspiel, welches man auch im Lan Modus spielen kann. Preis sit nicht so wichtig, darf aber auch gerne ein günstiges sein. Das Spiel sollte auch eine einigermaßen ordentliche Grafik haben und natürlich spielerisch überzeugen.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG


----------



## Professor Frink (5. September 2010)

Flatout 2 wenns Spaß machen soll, Die Need for Speed Serie, Split/Second.
Sind so die die mir auf Anhieb einfallen, Racedriver.Grid hat glaub ich auch nen lanmodus.


----------



## Jakob (6. September 2010)

Dirt 2, hat glaube ich auch LAN, aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Headhunter93 (6. September 2010)

ProfessorFrink schrieb:
			
		

> Racedriver.Grid hat glaub ich auch nen lanmodus.



ja hats 



			
				Jakob schrieb:
			
		

> Dirt 2, hat glaube ich auch LAN, aber nicht sicher.



ja hats

ich kann dir DiRT2, Flat Out Ultimate Carnage (vor allem die Destruction Bowls), die NFS Serie (vor allem Underground 2) und Trackmania United empfehlen

BLUR hat nen LAN Modus um zu was aktuellem zu kommen *g*

wenn du bissl was beklopptes suchst kannste auch schuhmacher kart, Big Scale Racing oder N.I.C.E 2 King Size nehmen^^

letzteres hatten wir auf unsrer letzten lan und sind fast am lachflsh gestorben


----------



## V!PeR (6. September 2010)

Da kann ich auch ohne weiteres zu Dirt2 und Flatout 2 raten  
Die machen auf jeden fall richtig laune auf einer Lan


----------



## Mister HighSetting (9. September 2010)

Ich sags immer wieder: Crashday ist mit das beste LAN Rennspiel, sieht auch heute noch hübsch aus und ist jetzt auch sehr billig.


----------

